# Rosette Nebula



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Still working on this I have another set of rgb and some Ha to add in. Rosette Nebula another hydrogen rich area. Not too far from the Orion nebula in the same neighborhood. Almost straight west of the shoulder of Orion. Its much bigger than it shows so far. The Ha will bring that out. Now its buried in the noise the signal to noise ratio is too low so you can't tease it out. I'm switching over to a monochrome cooled astro camera soon. Summer is coming up and the DSLR is already running in the mid 90deg range. I have a feeling when it gets much hotter its not going to work very well or I could possibly damage it. Using filters and a mono camera is a lot more tedious but the results are stunning. And I found out the bayer filter film destroys Ha. Thought I'd be able to get away with it since the 7D2 has better red response but in order for it to pick up the signal it would have to be modified. Looking at the Atik 414EX. Its a tiny beast not much bigger than an eyepiece has set point cooling to 40 below ambient. And I've found and have the stuff to interface some more peltier elements to wrap around the little beast if the Texas heat is too much for it. They have a manual filter wheel for it that is very reasonable. Reasonable enough its going to be experiment fodder cause I see no reason not to try and modify it to work on command from afar. Hoping the clouds will break up enough to get some shots of the moon tonight. Going to be too wet in the atmosphere for DSO's but the moon is easy.










And here is a quick one I did of the moon the first night out with the WO. Just a single shot quick process in Lr.










Now its time to switch modes MotoGP will be here this weekend. My favorite to shoot. The new scope has nice contrast and sharpness. I'm going to use the monitor with focus peaking tonight to get it perfect. Can't see those lcd's on the back of the camera well enough for this stuff.

Griz


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Again , as usual beautiful work*

I do admire your expertise


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

I got into photography because of this stuff. Now I have my dream scope and set-up. I've always wanted a 4 inch APO. They have such awesome contrast and sharpness. And the field is wide enough to give you that vastness of space feeling.

No problem with centering an object now. The goto will get it very close then it will take a quick shot and do a plate solve on it and put it precisely over the object. And it will do it night after night so nothing is wasted when you stack them.

Once you go to a mono camera a single image takes several sessions to put together an image so you need that capability. My Orion image was 55 shots so triple that and add in 2x for the narrowband stuff most at 5 min but the narrowbands will go up to an hour apiece. A lot of images. I'm glad you can use calibration image libraries now. Otherwise you'd have to add in an additional 150 of those.

So you really have to put forth an effort to make one but that makes it all the more satisfying.

Having done it both ways I'd say that starting with a DSLR or single shot color camera is the way to go. You don't get all hung up in the details or the massive amount of images you have to work with. But for the real deal you need a mono cooled astro camera and filters. No getting around it. You have to match your optics to the pixel size in the sensor to get the sampling right. The more detailed you are about all this the better the images. Skip anything and you will suffer. It can be very frustrating and it will for sure cost you a bunch of money to get to this level of equipment. You can't take it with you 

Griz


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow...I never new there was so much color out there.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*This is the only way to see it*

Your eyes can't see it even through the biggest scopes. They are basically an 18frame a second video camera. These take multiple minute exposures to develop the color. And over the years they have developed the Hubble pallette to take care of colors we can't actually see. They lower or raise the frequency to get them into our vision bandwidth. Then set a standard so that others that don't have a hubble on hand can get the same colors in their images. This is for the narrow band stuff the rest is plain old red green blue. When you are doing mixed rgb and narrowband you actually have 7 "colors" to work with. Actually 6 and a lum. Totally complicated only the partially insane would mess with it  Cloudy again tonight but my display unit arrived today so I've been busy getting it to work. Almost finished with my handpaddle project now just one more procedure to code and debug and it will be on the mount. That little board behind it with the red led is a complete linux computer. Plug keyboard mouse monitor and network into it and go to work.










The displays are phone tech. Easy to work with and basically they run on their own just have a serial interface to communicate with other micros to do useful stuff. It has a sd card slot you preload with all the graphical elements so they don't have to go over the wire. Too slow that way. Even has sound.

Griz


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Your "computer" - is it a Raspberry Pi?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Yep*

I have both but the one in the background is a Pi. The display will work with either as long as you have the programming cable you are good to go. It has some GPIO pins and a pair of SPI interfaces so there is lots of stuff you can do with it without hooking it up to anything. I want to use the Mathematica scripting that comes with the PI do do some graphing and analysis so I'll probably use the PI with it. Also I put one of the Pi cams with out the ir filter in it so I can light up my scope with IR leds to monitor it without hurting any imaging going on. The Pi isn't real fast but its adequate. I like Unix used it during my career so having that onboard is nice too. The IDE won't run on it though so you need a pc of some kind to load the SD card and transfer programs to the flash or ram. They also have a main display for the Pi but they are just too small for my old eyes. I can't believe they can sell the Pi for 30 bucks. Its amazing to me. So much you can do with them. I came up doing wirewrap took days to get something to the point you could do some development. And it was all assembly language so the wirewrapping was the least of your worries.

Griz


----------

